# Những máy mài góc có bán trên thị trường



## Ctylasa (9 Tháng bảy 2021)

Sau đây chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu về các bộ phận của máy mài và nguyên lý, cấu tạo *máy mài góc* cầm tay mà bạn nên nắm! Nếu biết nguyên lý làm việc của máy mài, bạn sẽ dễ tìm được lý do và biết cách sửa chữa nếu sau này máy mài của mọi người có gặp phải bất kì lỗi hỏng hóc nào.

*Cấu tạo máy mài góc cầm tay*​Nhìn chung, các loại máy mài, máy cắt… cầm tay đều có cấu tạo giống nhau, dù là *Máy mài góc Makita, máy mài góc Bosch*... đều được cấu tạo bởi bốn bộ phận chính sau: vỏ máy, công tắc, động cơ, bánh công tác.

1. Vỏ máy mài góc thường được hình thành dựa trên ba phần chính là đầu vỏ, nắp vỏ, thân vỏ và.


- Đầu vỏ được làm bằng gang nhằm bảo vệ bộ phận hộp số của động cơ điện, trục.
- Thân vỏ làm từ hợp kim nhựa hay nhôm cao cấp mang lại khả năng cách nhiệt và cách điện tốt, đồng thời giúp bạn dễ dàng cầm máy hơn.
- Nắp vỏ làm bằng nhựa, được gắn với thân bằng những vít vặn, có tác dụng nhằm để che phần chổi than khỏi bụi bẩn.
2. Động cơ điện là bộ quan trọng nhất, là bộ phận chính của máy mài, được thể hiện bởi công suất hoạt động cùng thông số kỹ thuật.

3. Bộ phận truyền động là nơi có tác dụng làm giảm tốc bánh răng trong lúc máy vận hành.

4. Công tắc cũng là bộ phận dùng để mở/tắt/khởi động máy mài góc của bạn.







Chi tiết cấu tạo của máy mài cầm tay

*Các bộ phận của máy mài góc cầm tay*​Có 10 bộ phận mà bạn cần biết:


1. Dây nguồn
2. Vỏ máy
3. Chổi than
4. Roto
5. Stato
6. Công tắc
7. Bánh răng xoắn
8. Bánh răng lực
9. Nắp bảo vệ
10. Đá cắt (mài)






Các bộ phận chính của máy mài

*Nguyên lý làm việc của máy mài góc cầm tay*​Máy mài cầm tay là dòng máy mài đa năng, bạn có thể sử dụng để cưa, cắt, hay chà nhám khi biết kết hợp những phụ kiện thích hợp.

*Máy mài góc cầm tay* này được vận hành theo một nguyên tắc thông nhất khi khởi động công tắc, nguồn điện năng lượng được truyền vào stato và roto dẫn đến từ trường quay. Khi roto quay, làm cho bánh răng xoắn được lắp ở đầu trục roto cũng quay. Và bánh răng xoắn có tác dụng lực vào bánh răng lực dẫn đến trục máy quay vào làm cho đĩa cắt cũng quay theo.

Để đảm bảo an toàn trong quá trình sử dụng *máy mài góc*, đá mài nên được che chắn bởi vành bảo vệ.






Hầu hết các dòng máy mài góc khi mài hay cắt đều phát ra tia lửa

*Lưu ý khi bảo quản, bảo dưỡng máy mài góc*​Để sử dụng chiếc máy mài tốt thì bên cạnh việc tìm hiểu về nguyên lý hoạt động và cấu tạo, bạn cũng cần lưu ý đến cách bảo dưỡng và giữ gìn máy để mang lại kết quả công việc tốt hơn.


- Bạn nên để máy ở khu vực tránh ẩm ướt, thoáng mát và hạn chế chứa vật liệu dẫn đến gây cháy nổ, không để máy ở trời mưa.
- Thường xuyên bảo dưỡng hộp số của máy mài góc bằng cách làm trơn, thay mỡ cho hộp số.
- Lau và thổi bụi than bám trên cổ góp của chổi than sau những lần sử dụng.
- Kiểm tra dây nối với chổi than, bề mặt làm việc của chổi than để chúng hoạt động tốt hơn.
Để được tư vấn và mua *máy mài góc*, máy cắt , máy khoan…chính hãng, được chăm sóc bảo hành uy tín (chính sách 1 đổi 10 nếu bạn phát hiện hàng giả, nhái, kém chất lượng của chúng tôi, sẽ giúp bạn yên tâm khi mua sản phẩm mà chúng tôi phân phối trên thị trường). Đội ngũ tư vấn viên nhiệt tình hiểu rõ về sản phẩm. Bạn liên hệ ngay:


----------

